# trichrome color



## natorious (Aug 13, 2009)

I must be blind cuz the whole trichrome's color thing is throwing me off. When I finally see the amber color its too late and its dying and I cannot find alot of good trich pics. If you have any decent pics please post them here. Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

hello  my friend...lets  look for some


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 14, 2009)

Trichromes will change gradually from clear - to milky - to amber. Some growers allow more amber than milk color. It really is not an exact science. IMO once things begin to change I take em. The amber color is caused as THC begins to degrade and mature into similar but different cannabinoids. I've found "different" highs depending on harvest time. After working with particular strains a while I'll develope a harvest time based on more things than just trichromes. Swollen calyxes, stigma color and how long I've flushed to eliminate nutes are only a few. Use a variety of things to best decide. Best of luck.......


----------



## natorious (Aug 20, 2009)

My camera sucks! I can't tell if there's any ambers at all!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

that camera is not going to do anything for tric color.

Set your camera to MACRO and be very still when you take the pic.

If it is on macro you need a mag. scope.... something at least 25x


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 20, 2009)

Natorious, you need a microscope. It'll help you tremendously to magnify the trichs to at least 30X. If you can shell out $50-$75 search for BIONICAN EYECLOPS. It'll do the job and has a viewer so you're not having to peer through a little hole-it also has cables you can use to plug it into a TV and look at your pics on there, as well as a USB stick you can move to your pc to view and upload pics. Whew! 

...and no, I have no affiliation with this company. It's just a good product for what we use it for.

I can't tell much about your trichs, but a less reliable indicator is pistil color. You still have a lot of long white pistils and fewer withered orange ones. I believe you have a little while to go.

AG


----------



## Alistair (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, natorious you need a microscope.  Sometimes it seems as though the trichs on some strains start to degrade before more than 10% turn amber.  Once I see degradation of the trichs, I pick the bud, regardless of trich color.  This is just my opinion, from my limited experience.


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Aug 28, 2009)

is there a way to figure out when to pick the buds without or just with a magnifying glass im on a budget... thnx any tips or anything for knowing when to pick is greatly appreciated


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

cutthoatish420 said:
			
		

> is there a way to figure out when to pick the buds without or just with a magnifying glass im on a budget... thnx any tips or anything for knowing when to pick is greatly appreciated



No, you need about 30x magnification.  

Check on e-bay, you can get a jewelers loupe or a 30x hand microscope for really cheap.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

> Once I see degradation of the trichs, I pick the bud, regardless of trich color


 so wat do trich's look like once they start to degrade.?
 is it like when the colored heads kinda look busted and not they perfect global shape no more...?


----------



## 420grower (Aug 30, 2009)

Trichs are a real science guys and gals,I bought a inexpensive microscope at toys are us,300x,600x,900,it can be used from top viewer and also has a viewer in the front for quick view,I have been harvesting for over 30 years and I tell you its different everytime,back in the old days we would sneak a piece into science class just to check the plant out,we knew that the more goo(trichs)the better the smoke,but it wasn't until college that the whole picture came together,we harvested when the pistals were 70-75% colored,not dead,just turning,hey if it was easy to grow killer meds they would be in abundance,so just keep on looking and learning,I see something new everyday,and I have been growing this magoo's majic for 20 years,its my own baby,and its baby sister magoo's white majic,is proven and ready for market,haha


----------

